# first appointment in the victoria infirmary gyno glasgow



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

iv got my first appointment through, 4th jan. sooo nervous, i know every situation is different, but i am going to the gynocologist unit at the pvictoria infirmary in glasgow southside. has anyone attended this hospital and can give me an idea of what to expect. ( ps its the new building im going to )

xxx


----------



## Cece0207 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I had an explority laparoscopy at the new Victoria with Dr Hawthorn in Sep 2010. I was diagnosed with endometriosis and we are now on the waiting list for ICSI at GRI.

Good luck.....x


----------



## babycakes1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've gt my 1st appointment with Dr Vani on Monday. How did u get on? X


----------

